
Ask HN: Efficient ways of gauging a candidate's English proficiency? - Tharkun
We&#x27;ve found a bit of a bug in our hiring process. Our latest addition is performing pretty well, but their English skills are seriously lacking. Especially in writing. This is a bit of a problem considering one of their tasks is customer support via e-mail. It&#x27;s not something we screened for -- and not something easily noticeable when you don&#x27;t interview candidates in English.<p>Are there any easy ways of quickly gauging a candidate&#x27;s English skills, especially reading&#x2F;writing? Something that doesn&#x27;t take much time?
======
dozzie
How about just talking in English with them? What's left is spelling, and
people who care about spelling usually speak fluently as well.

------
DanBC
Give them 2 sample customer support requests and ask them to respond in
writing.

